# Cold smoking some cheese on  this hot muggy evening...Q Views



## fwismoker (Jul 15, 2013)

...and it's gonna be 90 degrees with 106 heat index...seems silly in this weather BUT I'M OUT!!!

It'll be plenty cool in my smoke house but cold smoking and 100 plus heat index just doesn't sound normal! Lol

Q Views coming tonight
Sent from my SPH-M830 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## themule69 (Jul 15, 2013)

frozen 2 liter bottles. change them out as needed.

Make not to self. It gets hot in summer. Smoke cheese before that!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Happy smoken.

David


----------



## fwismoker (Jul 15, 2013)

Yes i should have had some cheese stock piled but since i didn't.... here we go.  It's about 90-95 outside and muggy as all get out and i'm cold smoking!













cheese 3.jpg



__ fwismoker
__ Jul 15, 2013






Loaded up the Smoke Daddy with lump, mesquite and some hickory













cheese 2.jpg



__ fwismoker
__ Jul 15, 2013






Used an pan of ice under the cheese and the temp dropped to about 80....hopefully will drop more! (fingers crossed)













cheese.jpg



__ fwismoker
__ Jul 15, 2013






I'll give a  couple of hours and see how she does!


----------



## themule69 (Jul 15, 2013)

If you can hold 80 you'll be fine. I like that high tec thermometer. is that Cheddar and Colby Jack?

Happy smoken

David


----------



## fwismoker (Jul 15, 2013)

themule69 said:


> If you can hold 80 you'll be fine. I like that high tec thermometer. is that Cheddar and Colby Jack?
> 
> Happy smoken
> 
> David


LMAO, David i know you have those high tec therms down there in Ar-kansas...lol

Yes you guessed it correctly, 2 colby jacks and 2 cheddars!  Good guess, i'm impressed.


----------



## themule69 (Jul 15, 2013)

FWIsmoker said:


> LMAO, David i know you have those high tec therms down there in Ar-kansas...lol
> 
> Yes you guessed it correctly, 2 colby jacks and 2 cheddars!  Good guess, i'm impressed.


I'm saving up for one of those high tec therms
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

The Colby Jack has a pretty low melt point.

David


----------



## fwismoker (Jul 15, 2013)

themule69 said:


> I'm saving up for one of those high tec therms
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Mr Mule...lol my Maverick is dedicated for the drum and the mini....oven therm is just fine for the cold smoker.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jul 15, 2013)

Mule,  I especially like his choice of aged cheeses.  May was an exceptional month.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Tom


----------



## smoke-inator (Jul 15, 2013)

The last time I did it in the heat, I had to replace the ice tray every hour...now I have a freezer full of large Gatorade bottles getting ready for my next break in the heat.
Looks good, stay frosty!


----------



## fwismoker (Jul 15, 2013)

Mr T 59874 said:


> Mule,  I especially like his choice of aged cheeses.  May was an exceptional month.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No sweet corn for you Tom!


----------



## fwismoker (Jul 15, 2013)

David the colby jack is chugging along just fine.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jul 15, 2013)

FWIsmoker said:


> No sweet corn for you Tom!


OOP'S  Guess I overstepped my bounds.  How could I ever make it up?  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Tom


----------



## fwismoker (Jul 15, 2013)

Mr T 59874 said:


> OOP'S  Guess I overstepped my bounds.  How could I ever make it up?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm thinking 10% of your stock pile...only the 5 year old or less Tom.  Ya know i'm no cheese snob!


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jul 15, 2013)

FWIsmoker said:


> I'm thinking 10% of your stock pile...only the 5 year old or less Tom.  Ya know i'm no cheese snob!


One hell of a price to pay, but I'm sure it would be worth it.

Tom


----------



## themule69 (Jul 15, 2013)

have you desided how long you will let it smoke?

Now back to the high tec gadget. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





How do you check it without opening the door?

David


----------



## fwismoker (Jul 15, 2013)

themule69 said:


> have you desided how long you will let it smoke?
> 
> Now back to the high tec gadget.
> 
> ...


Lighting quick reflexes...so i let in the least minimal amount of heat!

I'm going by color so i'll check it about the 2 hour mark.


----------



## themule69 (Jul 15, 2013)

FWIsmoker said:


> Lighting quick reflexes...so i let in the least minimal amount of heat!
> 
> I'm going by color so i'll check it about the 2 hour mark.


it should take the smoke well at this temp.

I once had to preheat the smoker to cold smoke.


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 15, 2013)

Running out of cheese happens to the best of us FWI,.    I am out too.


----------



## fwismoker (Jul 15, 2013)

c farmer said:


> Running out of cheese happens to the best of us FWI,.    I am out too.


This batch is turning out good, getting ready to pull it soon. I'll probably do another round in a week or so. 

So how's the drum going?


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 15, 2013)

Stand still right now,  hay time again.


----------



## fwismoker (Jul 15, 2013)

cheese 4.jpg



__ fwismoker
__ Jul 15, 2013


















cheese 5.jpg



__ fwismoker
__ Jul 15, 2013


















cheese 6.jpg



__ fwismoker
__ Jul 15, 2013






I stuck to about 2 hours, 1 piece of cheddar really took on alot but that's all good!


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 15, 2013)

Looks great.


----------



## themule69 (Jul 15, 2013)

January

feb

March

April

May http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/140450/mules-smoked-cheese-in-the-deluxe-uds-with-amnps

June

July  FYI's 100 deg cold smoke


----------



## themule69 (Jul 15, 2013)

FWIsmoker said:


> cheese 4.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I vote 1 more hour.


----------



## fwismoker (Jul 15, 2013)

themule69 said:


> January
> 
> feb
> 
> ...


Hey bro, i'm up for a challenge!


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 15, 2013)

I do my cheese for 3 hours.  Another vote for 1 more


----------



## fwismoker (Jul 15, 2013)

themule69 said:


> I vote 1 more hour.


Smokin @ 80-85 it did take on good smoke, it smells fantastic!


----------



## themule69 (Jul 15, 2013)

FWIsmoker said:


> Hey bro, i'm up for a challenge!


You take the challenge I'll take the


----------



## fwismoker (Jul 15, 2013)

c farmer said:


> I do my cheese for 3 hours.  Another vote for 1 more


Dang, i just got voted out...going back in!


----------



## themule69 (Jul 15, 2013)

FWIsmoker said:


> Dang, i just got voted out...going back in!


----------



## themule69 (Jul 15, 2013)

I have done cold smoke where i Had to put it in the fridge 30 min then in the smoke 30 min and so on.


----------



## fwismoker (Jul 15, 2013)

themule69 said:


> I have done cold smoke where i Had to put it in the fridge 30 min then in the smoke 30 min and so on.


Actually i did put in in the fridge before i got talked back to putting in back in the smoker...it did cool it off.


----------



## themule69 (Jul 15, 2013)

FWIsmoker said:


> Actually i did put in in the fridge before i got talked back to putting in back in the smoker...it did cool it off.


Pier pressure


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 15, 2013)

FWIsmoker said:


> Actually i did put in in the fridge before i got talked back to putting in back in the smoker...it did cool it off.


----------



## fwismoker (Jul 15, 2013)

themule69 said:


> Pier pressure


Hey i wasn't at the lake or ocean!


----------



## fwismoker (Jul 15, 2013)

Actually i'm getting ready to pull it soon again...The SD put's out more smoke then you two yahoos are used too.


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 15, 2013)

Really?


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 15, 2013)

What are you smoking the cheese in?


----------



## fwismoker (Jul 15, 2013)

c farmer said:


> Really?


It puts out a very good amount of smoke...if i want it drifting in like the amps i'll take off my air hose but rarely do that.


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 15, 2013)

I will stick to the amps.


----------



## fwismoker (Jul 15, 2013)

c farmer said:


> What are you smoking the cheese in?


It's a mini smoke hose that serves as a cold smoker or hot smoking when i use a potbelly stove it's hooked up to.... it's a wood burner or a propane burner, or both.


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 15, 2013)

WOW might need to see more pics of that.


----------



## fwismoker (Jul 15, 2013)

c farmer said:


> WOW might need to see more pics of that.


Farmer click on my avatar and it should pull up a few pics of it.  I installed a propane burner inside the bottom of the stove. 

I'll be doing 3 turkeys this year most likely for T Giving, 2 in the UDS and 1 with the stove smoker..i'll do all wood with that one.


----------



## fwismoker (Jul 15, 2013)

final cheese.jpg



__ fwismoker
__ Jul 15, 2013






These fellas took on a TON of smoke...time for them to chill in the fridge!


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 15, 2013)

Looks great


----------



## fwismoker (Jul 15, 2013)

c farmer said:


> Looks great


Thanks!  They sure sweat alot in this heat....just like me!     Farmer should know about that though..lol


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 15, 2013)

Yup I do.


----------



## themule69 (Jul 15, 2013)

FWIsmoker said:


> final cheese.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now you have "smoked cheeze". How much ice did the cheese take? Nice color on the cheddar. CJ could use more smoke IMHO


----------



## fwismoker (Jul 15, 2013)

themule69 said:


> Now you have "smoked cheeze". How much ice did the cheese take? Nice color on the cheddar. CJ could use more smoke IMHO


Not a bunch of ice David....maybe 2 very small pans full.   You'll have to trust me the colby jack took on a ton of smoke...probably 4-5 hours of AMPS worth of smoke, pictures can be deceiving.    The smoke box had was inundated with smoke for 3 hours.


----------



## themule69 (Jul 15, 2013)

FWIsmoker said:


> Not a bunch of ice David....maybe 2 very small pans full.   You'll have to trust me the colby jack took on a ton of smoke...probably 4-5 hours of AMPS worth of smoke, pictures can be deceiving.    The smoke box had was inundated with smoke for 3 hours.


Oh I totally agree on the pic. being deception thing. Also color is a great thing. But taste is king. So far I have never over smoked cheese. I keep trying to. since i got my AMNPS and Tubes I have often lit both ends in the AMNPS and once lit the middle. I have thought about 2 AMNPS lit at both ends for short smokes that I want a lot of smoke flavor in. I am on a apple wood kick now and it is a lite flavor. So
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





David


----------



## fwismoker (Jul 15, 2013)

themule69 said:


> Oh I totally agree on the pic. being deception thing. Also color is a great thing. But taste is king. So far I have never over smoked cheese. I keep trying to. since i got my AMNPS and Tubes I have often lit both ends in the AMNPS and once lit the middle. I have thought about 2 AMNPS lit at both ends for short smokes that I want a lot of smoke flavor in. I am on a apple wood kick now and it is a lite flavor. So
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You got me thinking about since it was so warm out it was taking on more smoke which i'll completely agree with.  Normally i go for 2 to 2 1/2 hours of smoke on a cool day.....today was near 3 hours with heavy smoke so i know it'll taste majorly smokey.    

My hot smoking has been with Mulberry which i'm sold on...one hell of a good smoking wood!


----------



## themule69 (Jul 15, 2013)

I have used a bunch of Mulberry chunks over the years


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 17, 2013)

Holy Cheesus, how'd I miss this thread 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I currently still have a good stock pile, but getting low. Definitely need some more pepper jack soon! Luckily even when it is hot here our night time temps are low enough to smoke Cheesus! The double decker Mini with the 12" AMNTS is perfect for small batches!













8638296252_c5f9b756c9_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Apr 10, 2013


















8638300076_bfe678d9be_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Apr 10, 2013


















8638300662_d3464678e8_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Apr 10, 2013


----------



## fwismoker (Jul 17, 2013)

It was a hot one Case but nothing that a little ice won't fix!


----------

